# Banjo Picker from Edmonton ... again :-)



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Stuff I've been up to lately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aH2HzVUJ38
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqg-OAFoKJY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34bMetKLyg

... it only looks like a Hamer guitar, it's tuned like a 5-string banjo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PKkZUKZR78

Enjoy :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Some cool stuff again Boog. The phase effect on the Death Metal kind of drowned out your playing....but well done.


----------

